# Simone Solga



## carlom (29 Sep. 2012)

Hat jemand noch was Schönes (in groß;-) von der Kabarettistin Simone Solga? Das Netz gibt leider nicht allzu viel her. Tolle Frau!

Vorab :thx:


----------



## stopslhops (27 Juni 2013)

echt scharfe 50'erin mit wunderschönen Ohren...


----------



## carlom (27 Juni 2013)




----------



## Fitti (26 Dez. 2021)

Die Dame ist wirklich fantastisch. Ich verstehe auch nicht, das man kaum etwas von ihr findet.


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2021)

Fitti schrieb:


> Die Dame ist wirklich fantastisch. Ich verstehe auch nicht, das man kaum etwas von ihr findet.



Vielleicht weil sie nicht lustig ist?


----------



## Fitti (26 Dez. 2021)

Punisher schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie nicht lustig ist?



Das ist Geschmacksache. Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die einer Klum oder Pooth eine Bühne geben.


----------

